# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  الصدى اليوم الثلاثاء

## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 12:30






اختتم المريخ تجاربه الإعدادية بالقاهرة مساء أمس بالتجربة القوية التي خاضها أمام وادي دجلة صاحب الترتيب الثالث في الدوري المصري وجاءت التجربة قوية وأفادت الفرقة الحمراء كثيراً وانتهت بالتعادل بهدف لكل حيث سيطر المريخ على مجريات الشوط الأول بشكل واضح وتمكّن من التسجيل وأهدر رماته العديد من الفرص السهلة بيد أن الوضع اختلف في الشوط الثاني بسبب التبديلات العديدة التي أجراها الجهاز الفني والتي أثّرت على المستوى العام للفريق وساعدت وادي دجلة على تسجيل هدف التعادل, قدم الأحمر أفضل ما عنده في الشوط الأول وشكل تراوري والمدينة خطورة حقيقية حتى تمكن تراوري من خطف هدف السبق للمريخ في الدقيقة 32, وتمكن وادي دجلة من معادلة النتيجة في الشوط الثاني بواسطة لاعبه مرعي, وأقصى الحكم بكري المدينة وأحد لاعبي وادي دجلة بالبطاقة الحمراء بسبب اعتداء لاعب وادي دجلة على المدينة بدون كرة فرد عليه المدينة بالمثل .



*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 12:38




علمت (الصدى) أن برهان تية المدرب العام للفرقة الحمراء سيعلن رحيله عن الجهاز الفني بالفريق بمجرد عودة البعثة الحمراء إلى الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم, وأبلغ شخص قريب من برهان الصحيفة برغبة الرجل في الرحيل دون أن يفصح عن الأسباب التي دفعته للإقدام على هذه الخطوة, ومن المتوقع أن يتحرك الجهاز الفني بالمريخ من أجل احتواء الأمر وإقناع برهان بالعدول عن قراره .




*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:01


من المتوقع أن تعود للخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم بعثة المريخ قادمة من القاهرة بعد أن نفّذ الفريق معسكراً إعدادياً هناك امتد لاسبوعين وأدى خلاله ثلاث تجارب، وستغادر البعثة الحمراء إلى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة وتقرر أن يؤدي المريخ هناك أربع تجارب إعدادية من بينها تجربة شالكه الألماني المقامة في الرابع عشر من يناير المقبل في حين ستكون التجارب الثلاث أيام 4/8/9 يناير ومن بينها تجربة أمام فريق لخويا القطري وستكون بقية التجارب أمام عدد من الاندية الخليجية.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:02



يخوض فريق الكرة بنادي أهلي شندي تجربة ودية من العيار الثقيل أمام انبي متصدر الدوري المصري في الثالثة من عصر اليوم بتوقيت السودان الرابعة بالقاهرة، وتأتي التجربة ضمن معسكر الفريق الحالي بفندق موفمبيك بمدينة 6 اكتوبر بالقاهرة، وكان الأهلي خاض خمس تجارب من قبل أمام أندية اف سي والجونة وبتروجيت والاعلاميين والاسيوطي وستكون تجربة اليوم أمام انبي السادسة فيما سيختتم تجاربه يوم الجمعة المقبل أمام اتحاد الشرطة على أن تعود بعثة الأهلي للخرطوم يوم الرابع من يناير المقبل.


*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الكبده يا مريخابى واعتز عشان وقت العشا قرررررب !!
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:04



نفى الدكتور نجم الدين المرضي وكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية أن يكون هناك أي تحفظ من قِبل القمة على أداء مباراة درع الاستقلال مشيراً إلى أن الوزارة فوجئت بالترحيب الكبير من قِبل الناديين على أداء هذه المباراة برغم الارتباطات المسبقة ووضعية الفريقين وهما في مرحلة الإعداد الآن وطالب المرضي الأقلام التي ظلت تطالب بالغاء التجربة أن تتعامل باحترافية وأن تحترم هذه المناسبة الوطنية وأن تدعم اقامة المباراة بدلاً عن تحريض الفريقين على الاعتذار.


*

----------


## mohammed saif

*منتظرين  من قبييل  يامريخابي والدوام  قرب 
يخلص  يلا  نزل لينا   المقالات  خلينا نمزمز
  ونمشي عشان مانقراها من الجوال 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:06



أدلى حمادة صدقي المدير الفني لفريق وادي دجلة المصري بتصريحات مهمة للصدى وأكد صحة الخبر الذي انفردت الصحيفة بنشره أمس برغبة ناديه في التعاقد مع المالي تراوري مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء وقال صدقي إن فريقه راغب بشدة في التعاقد مع المهاجم المالي الخطير ذاكراً أن التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها فريقه أمام المريخ أمس جعلته أكثر قناعة بضرورة التعاقد مع المهاجم المالي المميز صاحب القدرات الفنية العالية والحلول الناجعة وأضاف: شاهدت تراوري من قبل وأعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن ميزات هذا اللاعب ويكفي تراوري تميزاً أنه في قائمة المنتخب المالي الأول الذي يضم كبار النجوم المحترفين في الدوريات الأوروبية، وكشف صدقي عن حديث جمعه مع المصري حسام البدري المدير الفني السابق للمريخ, وكشف حمادة صدقي عن مفاوضات أدارها معه عدد من وكلاء اللاعبين قبل فترة لإقناعه بتولي مهام تدريب الفرقة الحمراء قبل التعاقد مع المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو وأبان حمادة صدقي أن الاتصالات المريخية كانت عبر وكلاء اللاعبين فقط ولم يكن هناك اتصال رسمي من إدارة المريخ.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:14



سلّم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يوم أمس موافقة رسمية لحكومة ولاية البحر الأحمر على أداء مباراة أمام كمبالا سيتي بمدينة بورتسودان في العشرين من يناير المقبل حيث تُقام المباراة في اطار مهرجان السياحة والتسوق بالولاية بعد أن كانت حكومة ولاية البحر الأحمر خاطبت ادارة نادي المريخ بواسطة عصام عبد الله العبيد رئيس اتحاد الناشئين المحلي وعضو اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة وطلبت منه الموافقة على مواجهة كمبالا سيتي بمدينة بورتسودان في مدى زمني من العشرين من يناير وحتى الخامس والعشرين منه وجاءت الموافقة الحمراء سريعة بحسبان أن المريخ في الأصل كان ينوي التوجّه في رحلة خارجية إلى يوغندا للتباري مع كمبالا سيتي هناك واختار المريخ أن تُقام المباراة في العشرين من يناير حتى يجد الفرصة سانحة أمامه لأداء تجربة ثانية أمام الفريق اليوغندي بالخرطوم في غضون 48 ساعة حيث ستكون هناك مباراة أخرى في انتظار الأحمر في الخامس والعشرين من يناير أمام الند الهلال.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:15


أكد الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثته للقاهرة اقامة تجربة إعدادية للفرقة الحمراء ببورتسودان أمام كمبالا سيتي في العشرين من يناير المقبل مبيناً أن المريخ أرسل موافقته الرسمية لحكومة ولاية البحر الأحمر على أداء تلك المباراة لأنه في الأصل كان يرغب بشدة في مواجهة كمبالا سيتي وكان على استعداد للسفر إلى كمبالا من أجل تلك التجربة، وكشف عبد الصمد عن معلومات توافرت لهم عن اتصالات ناجحة أجرتها حكومة ولاية البحر الأحمر مع كمبالا سيتي وتكللت بالحصول على موافقة الفريق اليوغندي على أداء تلك المباراة في التوقيت المعلن بعد أن تكفلت حكومة ولاية البحر الأحمر بمنصرفات ترحيل واستضافة الفريق اليوغندي متوقعاً أن تمثل هذه التجربة دعماً قوياً لتحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء للموسم الجديد.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:17





غارزيتو يرحب بمواجهة الهلال في درع الاستقلال


أدلى الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الذي عاد من بلاده صباح أمس وأشرف على التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها الفريق مساء أمس أمام وادي دجلة المصري بتصريحات مهمة للصحيفة وعلّق على أداء فريقه في المباراة ورأى أن هناك انخفاض حدث في فترة غيابه في المستوى العام للاعبين وتعهّد باعادة الأمور للطريق الصحيح ووصف غارزيتو مستوى فريقه أمام وادي دجلة في الشوط الأول بالمميز وقال: سيطرنا على مجريات المباراة في شوطها الأول بشكل لافت وكان هناك تقارب كبير بين الخطوط وتحركات جيدة للاعبين خاصة في الجانب الهجومي بفضل المستوى الرائع لتراوري وبكري المدينة ولكن في الشوط الثاني انخفض الأداء كثيراً بعد أن هبط البدلاء بمستوى الفريق لأنهم لم يكونوا في مستوى المجموعة التي أدت الشوط الأول وهناك العديد من الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء لكنها في النهاية أخطاء غير مزعجة والفترة الزمنية التي تفصلنا عن مباراة عزام التنزاني كفيلة بتدارك كل هذه الأخطاء وتقديم الفريق بشكل مميز, تحدث غارزيتو عن المباراة التي تنتظر فريقه أمام الهلال في درع الاستقلال في الخامس والعشرين من يناير المقبل وقال إنه حتى الآن لم يصله اخطار رسمي بموعد المباراة لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن فريقه جاهز لمواجهة الهلال في هذا التوقيت وسيعمل على الاستفادة من تلك المباراة في الاطمئنان أكثر على جاهزية فريقه لدوري الأبطال، وأكد غارزيتو أنه وحال تلقيه ما يفيد باقامة المباراة في هذا التوقيت فسيكون رده بالموافقة الفورية على أداء تلك المباراة لأن فريقه في هذا التوقيت سيكون في وضع يؤهّله لمواجهة الهلال.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مريخ وادى دجله
الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:21


* تابعنا اللقاء الإعدادي الثالث للمريخ في معسكر القاهرة أمام وادي دجلة (ثالث الدوري المصري)، وفيه قدم المريخ مستوىً متميزاً، وتفوق على خصمه في معظم أوقات المباراة.
* التعادل لم يكن عادلاً قياساً بالفرص العديدة التي لاحت للمريخ في المباراة.
* بدأ غارزيتو المباراة بطريقة لعب جديدة، اعتمد فيها على (3:3:4)، ودفع بتوليفة مكونة من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، بلة جابر، مالك، الريح علي ومصعب عمر في خط الدفاع، وفي الوسط لعب بأيمن سعيد وجايسون سلمون والغاني كوفي، ووضع تراوري على يمين المقدمة، ورمضان على اليسار مع وجود بكري المدينة كرأس حربة وحيد.
* بدأ الغزو المريخي لجبهة وادي دجلة مبكراً، ونجح بكري المدينة في التخلص من مدافعي الفريق المصري وسدد كرةً قويةً ارتطمت بالقائم وعادت إلى الملعب ولم تجد من يكملها في المرمى.
* كذلك لاحت لرمضان عجب فرصة في مواجهة المرمى المكشوف من عكسية بلة جابر، لكنه لعبها رأسية بلا إتقان، فاعتلت العارضة.
* أهدر تراوري فرصتين قبل أن يوقع اسمه على المرمى مستفيداً من تمريرة متقنة وصلته من أيمن سعيد، فتسلمها وراوغ أحد المدافعين بمهارة ووضع الكرة في المرمى بكل هدوءٍ.
* بعدها أفلح حارس وادي دجلة في إبعاد كرتين قويتين سددهما تراوري وبكري من داخل منطقة الجزاء.
* خلال الحصة الأولى كسب المريخ العديد من الركنيات والمخالفات، ولم يتعرض مرمى جمال سالم إلا لتهديد وحيد في آخر دقائق شوط أتى في اتجاهٍ واحد، بسيطرة مريخية مطلقة وتراجع كلي للفريق المصري.
* في الحصة الثانية أتاح غارزيتو الفرصة لعدد كبير من البدلاء، فتأثر الأداء وانخفض رتم الأحمر، لكن الفريق حافظ على توازنه في النواحي الدفاعية، ولم يتعرض إلى تهديد يذكر.
* أشرك غارزيتو المعز وراجي عبد العاطئ وأمير كمال وعلي جعفر وحسن سفاري وأحمد أبكر وعبده جابر وألان وانغا ومجدي عبد اللطيف بدلاً من جمال سالم ومالك وبلة وجايسون ومصعب وكوفي وتراوري وبكري المدينة ورمضان، وكان من الطبيعي أن يتراجع مردود الفريق.
* أكدت كثرة التبديلات عدم اهتمام غارزيتو بالنتيجة، علماً أنه غيّر وبدّل في حتى وظائف اللاعبين أثناء المباراة، وأشرك مالك في الطرف الأيسر قبل أن يعيده إلى قلب الدفاع ويحول علي جعفر للخانة نفسها.
* لاعبان اثنان أكملا المباراة حتى نهايتها، وهما أيمن سعيد والريح علي.
* نتج هدف وادي دجلة من خطأ فادح لأمير كمال الذي تعامل مع كرة سهلة بشئ من الاستهتار، وتفلسف في تمريرها فأخطأ فيها وتحولت إلى هجمة مرتدة أصابت مرمى المريخ بالهدف الوحيد.
* في الحصة الثانية تعرض بكري إلى اعتداء قبيح من مدافع وادي دجلة (سامح) الذي ضرب بكري بالشلوت من الخلف بلا كرة، فرد عليه بكري واشتبكا فطردهما الحكم، لكنه سمح للمدربين باستبدالهما بعد الطرد.
* التجربة أتت قوية في مجملها، وشكل المريخ في الحصة الأولى أسعدنا وأدخل الاطمئنان في نفوسنا.
* اليوم سيعود الزعيم إلى السودان لمدة يومين استعداداً للسفر إلى معسكر الدوحة يوم بعد غدٍ الخميس، وقد علمنا أن الإخوان في رابطة المريخ في قطر أفلحوا في حل مشكلة الملاعب، ونتمنى أن يفلحوا في تجهيز المباريات الإعدادية التي طالب بها غارزيتو (أيام 4 و8 و9 يناير)، قبل ملاقاة شالكا يوم 14!
* المعسكر أتى متميزاً ونشهد للاعبي المريخ بأنهم كانوا في غاية الانضباط فيه، ونشيد بدائرة الكرة التي أفلحت في ضبط المعسكر إلى درجة أن اللاعبين لم يخرجوا من الفندق إلا مرة واحدة فقط، ولعدة ساعات منحت لهم للتسوق، وعادوا في الموعد المحدد.
* أمنياتنا للزعيم بالتوفيق.
2870
* بحمد الله وتوفيقه أفلح شباب لجنة التعبئة في تقديم مشروع متكامل يستهدف إشراك كل المريخاب في دعم ناديهم عبر تحويل الرصيد.
* أجاز المجلس المشروع، وتم تخصيص رقم واحد في كل الشبكات لتحويل الرصيد.
* 2870 أهم رقم في المريخ حالياً.
* 2870 أمل المريخ في الاعتماد على دعم الأفراد.
* 2870 نافذة تمكن كل الصفوة من دعم ناديهم كلٌ بما يستطيع.
* 2870 رقم ينبغي لكل مريخابي أن يحفظه أكثر ن اسمه.
* 2870 (زاد الحبان).
* 2870 الأمل الأخضر للنادي الأحمر.
* 2870 بكبسة زر.. نغير مستقبل الزعيم إلى الأفضل.
* 2870 سد الذرائع لكل من يدعون أنهم يرغبون في دعم المريخ ولا يعرفون كيفية توصيل مساهماتهم.
* 2870 ناديك يناديك.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*آخر الحقائق
* قال قريش إن القطاع الرياضي للمريخ مترهل ويضم 18 شخصا!
* عندما طلبت منه أن يسميهم حسب فيهم غارزيتو وأنطونيو ومحسن وبرهان ومدرب الحراس والطبيب ومسئول المعدات ومصطفى توفيق المدير (الإداري للنادي)!
* هل يعلم قريش أن كل الوظائف التي ذكرها من أهم مطلوبات الحصول على رخصة من الكاف؟
* هل يدري أن هناك وظائف أخرى مطلوبة لنيل الرخصة؟
* المريخ يعاني من نقص كبير في عدد الموظفين حالياً.
* النادي بحاجة إلى موظفين مؤهلين، والقطاع الرياضي بحاجة إلى محاسب ومدير متفرغ للمعسكرات.
* كل الأندية الكبيرة في العالم لها كادر إداري وفني كبير.
* استنكر وجود محسن وبرهان في الجهاز الإداري، وفي عهده عمل مازدا وإبراهومة مساعدين للألماني كروجر ولم يعترض!
* تحدث عن وجود ديون كبيرة على المريخ، وفي عهده كان حجم الديون أكبر ولم يعترض!
* تحدث عن عدم عقد جمعيات عمومية عادية وهو الذي أمضى تسع سنوات أميناً عاماً للنادي من دون أن يدعو فيها لعقد أي جمعية عمومية عادية!
* تحدث عن الصرف البذخي على تسجيل اللاعبين وفي عهده تعاقد المريخ مع أغلى اللاعبين ولم يعترض!
* شهد توقيع واغو للمريخ بأربعمائة ألف دولار في العام ولم يعترض!
* قال إن المريخ سيعسكر في ثلاث دول ليدلل بحديثه عن وجود صرف بذخي، وفي عهده عسكر المريخ في مصر وتونس والإمارات وليبيا وكينيا وتنزانيا ولم يعترض!
* هل يعلم قريش أن معسكري الدوحة للعامين الحالي والماضي درا على خزينة المريخ أكثر من مليار ونصف المليار جنيه سوداني؟
* هل يعلم أن معسكر العام المنصرم غطى كلفته من مداخيل تسويقية وفرها أبناء رابطة المريخ في الدوحة، وأن عبد الصمد رئيس البعثة ورد أموالاً إضافية في خزينة النادي بعد العودة من قطر؟
* هل يعلم أن المريخ نال معدات رياضية قيمتها مئات الآلاف من الريالات بالمجان؟
* هل يعلم أن المريخ سيسافر الخميس إلى الدوحة وسيجد أمامه ربع مليون ريال قيمة عقد رعاية لمباراة الزعيم مع شالكا الألماني؟
* تحدث عن صدور حكم ضد المريخ يكلف النادي عدة مليارات في قضية عقد شركة سما ميديا، ونسي أن ملحق العقد الذي عرض المريخ لكل تلك الغرامة مذيل بتوقيعه هو شخصيا!
* ولم يجد في نفسه ما يكفي من جرأة ليذكر اسم الإداري الذي ألغى العقد المذكور بقرار متسرع.. كلف به المريخ مليارات الجنيهات!
* قال إنه سيذهب بملف دولارات نثرية الجزائر إلى القضاء، وقد سمعنا منه ذلك الحديث قبل عام تقريباً!
* نعيد ونكرر: مبلغ النثرية دفعه جمال الوالي، فمتى سيذهب قريش إلى القضاء ليثبت لنا ولغيرنا أنه بادر بدفع المبلغ من حر ماله مثلما يزعم؟
* آخر خبر: يبصق على تاريخه.. ويدمغ نفسه بالتناقض والفشل!


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:23



* نعود مرة أخرى ونستعيد ملامح الزمن الجميل ونوقد شمعات ليضئ قبس شعاعها.. السيرة والذكرى العطرة للشاعر محمد عوض الكريم القرشي.. ومن خلاله نستدعي كل ركاب فيالق الزمن الجميل.
* لعل خيال الشاعر الفنان ود القرشي قد رافقته عرائس البحر ولازمته جنيات البحار السبع وهو يجلس منتشيا على افق تلك الاحلام الوردية وهو يرسم لعصفور القلب كل تلك المشاهد الجمال ويدندن.. وقد افرغت في ليل عشقه الطويل تلك الجنيات كل طلاسم الاسحار وقيدته باسبارها فانحبس في دياجير محراب عشقه يتعبد.
* .ود القرشي استطاع ان يصوغ من مختلف انواع الالوان والاشكال نماذج بهيجة وحية .. اسرت القلوب .. واذهلت العقول .. وبعثت الفرح والسرور .. ود القرشي .. رقيق الحس .. دافي الاحساس والمشاعر .. مرهف القلب .. عاشق للجمال ... متبتل في عباده الجمال بصوره مطلقه .. ساقني بي ايدو كاسات الخمر ...خاصيني بى ريدو في اوقات السمر .. جالسني بي نفسو جنني واسر ...شاملني بي نورو الكم اخجل قمر.
* تابعت برنامج اغاني واغاني وخاصة حلقة الشفيع ولاحظت ان هؤلاء الشباب الذين تغنوا باللحن لم يحظوا بلقاء الشاعر و لا الفنان لكن سطوة الكلمات وانفاذ اللحن وابداع الاداء والصدق قد فرض عليهم ان ينسجموا وهم يعيشون التجربة ويغرقون في مدى انتشارها ويعطونها من دفق شبابهم احياءا آخر يحسب على الجماليات في الشعر واللحن والاداء والتطريب.
* عشقته من نظرة و هو قلبه خالي .. كيف الطريقة البيها يتم وصالي
* الزهور و الورد شتلوها جوة قلبي .. عشان حبيبي تذكاره ديمه عندي
* كنت محظوظا وانا استمع لود القرشي وهو يغرد في مساء مخملي بكل ارتعاش توقعاته.. والحضور.. نجوم.. والمحفل يعج.. ويضج وهويحمل علبة ثقاب.. والكل يستعد.. للحظات الاقلاع.. والمجال ينضح.. ويفضح.. لحظات التداخل.. وارتفع الصوت.. مخترقا استار الغمام.. ملهما.. ومستلهما.. مؤثرا.. واسرا.. فبدا..
* غرد ياكناري.. وحاكي العندليب.. وابسمي.. يا خميله.. دا اليوم السعيد.. قد دنت السعاده.. وشرفنا الحبيب.. وكانت قوة الاختراق.. بسطوة كل ذلك الخدر الذي حملا على اجنحته.. كل الاحاسيس والمشاعر.. لتبدأ رحلات الارتحال المتصاعده.. الى آفاق عراض.
* الارحم الله الشاعر ود القرشي فقد كتب قصيدة عدت يا عيد بدون زهور وهو طريح مستشفى الخرطوم وفيها عبر فيها عن عواطف جياشة لفقده أحبائه في العيد الذي أمضاه وهو بين اسوار المستشفى.. عدت يا عيد بدون زهور وين سمرنا وين البدور.. سجنوني في داخل قصور وقالوا عيان لشفاك ندور.. نحن أهل الوفاء والشعور ليه جزانا يكون صد وجور .. لو بتسري الأفلاك دور هوانا ثابت خالد طهور.. تلفونك بيك ماخبور أقوم أناديك أفشل أثور .. يا حناناً فاض بالشعور ليه نسيتني وكنت بتزور.
* في مدينة الرياض السعودية وتحديدا في حي الوازارت جاورت الفنان الفخيم عبد الكريم الكابلي لمدة اربع سنوات وكما تغنى الغربة اقسى نضال كنا نقضي الامسايات سويا وفي ليلة لاتنسى رشفت فيها كل خلايا الرعش والاحساس من شراب ذلك الفنن الاصيل.. غرد الكابلي كما لم يغرد من قبل برائعة ود القرشي فتجددت خلايا الحياه.. ورقصنا بحبور.. وصفاء وابدع كابلي بصفاء صوته سقم الدواخل.
* قابلني.. يا هاجر.. هجرك.اضرا.. طال.. واستمرا.. بين زهور الروضه.. المبيضه لونها.
* غمرني ..هناك...كنت..اقول.. وامل المامول..هل من المعقول.. يزورني
امل..عشقته.. وراح.. وعشقت بعد الراح.. حبيبى.. هجرك.. اضرا.
* والصوت الغريد ينقل كل الحاضرين الى ذرى وذروة ذلك الاحساس المنتهي.. فيجمع.. بين رعشات التداوخل.. ولسعات الطرب.. ودفق الحنين.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لو كنت الرئيس لشطبت الهلال والمريخ لو اتغقا على التعادل
الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:25




على مدى الأيام الثلاثة الماضية اطلعت على حديث تداولته بعض مؤسسات الاعلام الرياضي نُسب للاخ دكتور نجم الدين المرضي وكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية وفحوى الحديث انه لا تراجع عن المباراة التي قررتها الوزارة  الاتحادية والتي  تقرر ان تجمع الهلال والمريخ في اواخر هذا العام على شرف احياء ذكرى الاستقلال 59 وهذا امر مفرغ منه ان تتمسك الوزارة باقامة  هذه المباراة في احتفاء قومي مجمع عليه من كل الشعب السوداني دون اي تصنيف سياسي  ولكن ورد في هذا الحديث الذي نسب له ان المباراة قائمة حتى لو اتفق الفريقان على التعادل.
حقيقة ارفض ان اصدق ان هذه الجزئية في الحديث صدرت عن الدكتور نجم الدين بما له من خبرة لا يداخلها اي شك او ربما قال شيئا يختلف عن ما نشر لأي سبب  هذا اذا كان تعرض  لهذا الامر وهو احد( الخطرفات) التي تناولتها بعض الصحف  كحل لتهرب الفريقين من المواجهة  بسبب المخاوف من ان تكون للمباراة آثارا سالبة على المواجهات  الافريقية التي تحدد لها النصف الاول من فبراير القادم  في التصفيات التمهيدية لأمم افريقيا  ولكن ما هو اخطر في هذا الحديث الذي نسب لوكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي الدكتور نجم الدين المرضى واكاد أجزم ان حديثا كهذا لن يصدر عنه اذ كيف يتخذ من حضور السيد رئيس الجمهورية هذه المباراة المقامة احتفاءً بأعظم مناسبة في تاريخ السودان  والتي يجب ان تلعب في موعدها حتى لو اتفق الفريقان على ان تنتهي بالتعادل تجنبا لردود الفعل  للمهزوم.
ولعلني اقول هنا انني لو كنت رئيس الجمهورية وعلمت ان اتفاقا كهذا حدث بين الفريقين  لأصدرت قرار جمهوريا بشطب الفريقين نهائيا وحظر عودتهما للاتحاد بأي شكل كان، فالاتفاق على اي نتيجة مسبقة لمباراة تنافسية في اي منشط رياضي وبصفة خاصة كرة القدم الاكثر جماهيرية هو عمل لا اخلاقي  وغير قانوني ويتعارض مع كل قيم الرياضة والمبادئ   والذي تحظره وتعاقب عليه كل النظم واللوائح المحلية والدولية كما انه يمثل اساءة كبيرة لأعظم مناسبة  في السودان فكيف يكون الاحتفاء به  انتهاك لقيم الوطن وأخلاقياته  وان يكون هذا  بحضور السيد رئيس الجمهورية وان يكون هذا هو الثمن المقابل لقبول القمة المشاركة في الاحتفال بالاستقلال.
* اما الجانب الاخطر فالاتفاق على التعادل يعني صرف التعليمات للاعبين حتى لايلعبوا من اجل الفوز على الخصم  فمن يملك اذن ان يعاقب اي لاعب لو انه  تصرف على هذا النحو في اي مباراة لاي سبب كان   وكيف للاتحاد والدولة ان تعاقب اي نادي يتلاعب بنتيجة اي مباراة سواء من باب التواطؤ او البيع  او لاي سبب  بعد ان تصبح هناك سابقة  بالتلاعب في نتيجة مباراة تحت سمع وبصر كل الاجهزة  الرسمية والأهلية المعنية بالرياضة ويا لها من مفارقة القضاء الاوربي هذه الايام يعقد المحاكمات للأندية واللاعبين المتورطين في هذا النوع من الممارسات غير الاخلاقية  وطالما ان فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه فالدولة ممثلة في اجهزتها الرياضية والرسمية  اذا ما تورطت في مباراة متفق مسبقا على نتيجتها بالتعادل  وبعلم الاجهزة
بهذا فليذهب اللقاء لمزبلة التاريخ ان كان هذا هو ثمنه  ولكن ما يحير في الامر ان هذا اللقاء بجانب عظمة المناسبة هو في نفس الوقت افضل اعداد واختبار جاد للفريقين  مما يقوي من اعدادهما للمواجهات الافريقية  لانه لقاء يكشف حقيقة مستوى الفريقين.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:32

حرب الفجيره

قبل الاسلام بقليل قامت حرباً ضروس بين قبائل العرب وسميت بحرب الفجار لانها كانت في الاشهر الحرم وهي الاشهر الحرم في الاسلام ايضا فان بعض ما كان في الجاهلية قد اقره الاسلام مما كان يدعو لمكارم الاخلاق تلك التي قال الرسول الكريم انه قد جاء ليتممها وصدق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم
لكنا سنتحدث اليوم عن حرب (الفجيرة) التي اندلعت بين الطوائف الهلالية كما جاء في بيان رسمي من ادارة الهلال اصدرته الناطقة الرسمية لمجلس النادي غير الناطق بلغة البطولات الخارجية
*ويقال ان ملثمين قد دخلوا الى مضارب المعسكر ولكن انتبه هم حراس المضارب فصدوهم على اثارهم
*فيما تأكد ان بعض الاعلاميين قد حفروا انفاقا للوصول الى معسكر الدماعة وان ما كشفهم هو ان احد الحافرين للخنادق لم يقدر المسافة فخرج في منتصف الملعب
ولم تتأكد انباء راجت عن القبض علي احد المتسللين وعرضه كاسير في قناة الكاردينال التي تتوفر في البلاي استيشن ون على التردد صفر صفر صفر
ولم يسمع الناس منذ اختراع كرة القدم في القرن قبل الماضي بيانا من ناد يحوي عبارة (ولاذوا بالفرار) ذاك بان اللائذين بالفرار كانوا قد دخلوا معسكر الفجيرة بتاكسي وعلى قول الشاعر
رب قوم ذهبوا لقوم
ولما لم يجدوهم اخذوا تاكسي ورجعوا
قل لاذوا بالفرار قال
لابد ان يدركوا ولو استدعى ذلك استنفار كل القبيلة
نعم يا اخا الصفر لابد من ذلك
والصفر الكبير لئن ادركناهم ليكونن عظة لغيرهم
والله ناس الهلال ديل عندهم جنس محن
الله يهدي (صفرهم)
**
*فاز المريخ في مباراته التجريبية الثانية برباعية لهدف ويبدو ان سكر الحوامدية اقل صمودا من الهلال الذي انهزم بثلاثية فقط
اغرب شيئ ان السكر والملح
اقصد الحوامدية والهلال قد تقدم كل منهما بالهدف الاول على المريخ
وهذا يعني عودة مقولة يا ويل من يحرز في المريخ هدفا
وهي بمثابة يا ويل من يوقظ الاسد
لعل نتائج المباريات التجريبية ليست بذات اهمية
لكن يبقى الفوز بها تثبيت للاقدام وزيادة في الجرأة والتحدي
* سيكون المريخ كما كان قبل استقدام غارزيتو وسيعتمد على محسن وبرهان كثيرا لان غارزيتو سيكون بعيدا عن مستويات اللاعبين
* مهما كان سوء تراوري فانه يبقى الاكثر احرازا للاهداف في الدوري او المعسكرات ولو وجد مامادو توجيها وتبني من مدرب ذو بصيرة لاصبح المالي في اوروبا العام القادم هذا مع التأكيد ان شكلتنا مع تراوري في محلها بكسله وانخذاله وانزهاله
* اظن جازما ان جمال سالم سيجد منافسة كبيرة من المعز محجوب ومنذ أن كان في الهلال يتمنى ان ينزل مطار الخرطوم يحمل كاسا وبطولة لا هدايا للاقربين فقط.
* اتمت رابطة المريخ كافة ترتيباتها لاجل استضافة المريخ وبذلت كالعادة مجهودات كبيرة لاجل انجاح المعسكر الذي تتخلله مباريات عالمية ما بين العالمي واندية عالمية اخرى، يا عالم متى سيلعب معها غير المريخ.
* رابطة المريخ في الدوحة لو جاءت للوطن لكانت مجلس ادارة جاهز.
* اروع ما كان منهم ان دعوا الاستاذ الكبير اسماعيل حسن للدوحة مع مريخه وهو امر اسعد الجميع ممن عرفوا( المريخ حسن)
* وكفى.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:36

من اعد من

* اختار كل من المريخ والأهلي شندي جمهورية مصر العربية كخيار رئيسي لإقامة المعسكر الإعدادي لكليهما تأهّباً لممتاز 2015 والمنافسة الأفريقية على صعيدي بطولة الأبطال التي يشارك فيها المريخ وكأس الكونفدرالية التي يتواجد فيها النمور للموسم الرابع على التوالي بعد حفاظه على نتائجه الجيّده ببطولة الممتاز منذ صعوده إليها.
*  سبق الأهلي شندي المريخ وغادر إلى القاهرة في الرابع من ديسمبر الجاري بينما سافر المريخ في الثاني عشر من الشهر الجاري بفارق (ثمانية أيام) تقريباً بين اعداد الفريقين.
*  الإستفادة من المعسكرات الخارجية تتمحور في نقطتين أساسيتين الأولى (بناء الجانب البدني) والثانية (خوض تجارب ودّية نوعية) لأن النقطة الثانية تعتبر بمثابة (الغربال) للأجهزة الفنية وبناءً على تفاصيلها تُرْسَم استراتيجيات منظومة اللاعبين للموسم الجديد.
*  تناولت موضوع الإعداد في أكثر من مقال خلال الأيام الماضية ولكنني سأتناول هذه المرة جزئية أخرى تتعلّق بالتجارب الودّية سواء تلك التي اجراها النمور أو التي خاضتها الفرقة الحمراء بمعسكر القاهرة بتوجيه سؤال من شاكلة (هل أعدت الأندية السودانية نفسها بنظيرتها المصرية أم أن الأخيرة هي من أعدّت بدلائها).
*  الإجابة على هذا السؤال تكمن في التقصّي وتحليل تجارب الناديين خلال معسكر القاهرة وشخصياً أجبت على السؤال أعلاه بأن (الفرق المصرية هى من أعدّت بدلائها) ولم يحظً الناديين السودانيين بفائدة فنية مرجوة رغم تأكيدات الجهاز الفني وتطمينات الجهاز المعاون.
*  خاض الأهلي شندي أولى مبارياته الودّية مع فريق (اف سي مصر) الذي يلعب للدرجة الثانية بتاريخ (19/12/2014) مع العلم أن النادي المذكور كان قد خاض مباراة رسمية أمام المصرية للإتصالات قبلها بيوم أي في (18/12/2014).
*  المباراة الثانية خاضها النمور مع (الجونة) بتاريخ (21/12/2014) وهو ضمن فرق الدوري الممتاز الذي كان قد فرغ من لقاء الزمالك دورياً بتاريخ (18/12/2014) وأشرك فيها مدرب الجونه الألماني ( راينر تسوبيل) بدلاء الفريق.
*  المباراة الثالثة للنمور كانت أمام بتروجيت بتاريخ (22/12/2013) وأشرك فيها المدير الفني لبتروجيت المصري (رمضان السيّد) العناصر البديلة واراح فيها أساسييه استعداداً للقاء (الجونة) يوم (27/12/2014).
*  تجربتا الإعلاميين سواء التي خاضها المريخ أو الأهلي شندي لن نضعها ضمن تقييمنا لأن الفريق المذكور متوقف عن خوض المباريات الرسمية منذ الثامن عشر من ديسمبر وبالتالي فإن اشراكه لأساسييه أمر متوقع.
*  أمس الأول (28/12/2014) واجه المريخ فريق (سكر الحوامدية) من الدرجة الثانية وتقابل الأهلي شندي مع فريق (الأسيوطي) من الدرجة الممتازة وحتى نعضّد عنوان مقالنا نقول أن الفريقان خاضا مباراتين رسميتين بتاريخ (27/12/2014) حيث واجه سكر الحوامدية فريق مصر للتأمين بينما نازل الاسيوطي فريق المقاولون العرب.
*  عرف تجهيز (البدلاء) يتم بخوض مباراة تجريبية عقب كل مباراة رسمية وهو ما أقدمت عليه الأندية المصرية في مواجهة فريقي السودان (المريخ والأهلي شندي) وبالتالي فإن الفائدة الفنيّة المرجوة من تلك التجارب تبدو نسبتها (ضئيلة) لأن البديل لن يمنحك تجربة حقيقية مثل الأساسي مهما كان.
*  حتى تجربة المريخ الأخيرة أمام وادي دجله خاضها المدير الفني للأخير (حماده صدقي) بالبدلاء استعداداً لمباراة حرس الحدود في الأول من يناير من العام الجديد.
* النمور سيختتم تجاربه الودّية بلقاء (انبي) متصدّر الدوري المصري بعد الفوز على الزمالك بهدفين نظيفين والتجربة حدد لها تاريخ (30/12/2014) عقب مباراة انبي مع المصري البورسعيدي بتاريخ (29/12/2014) أي (تجهيز لبدلاء انبي) ايضاً أو كما ذكر المدير الفني لإنبي (طارق العشري).
*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: تجارب (مخيفة).


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ترهات كتاب الضلال
الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:30



* تحوم حول الهلال في الفترة الحالية وتحديداً خلال معسكر الفريق بامارة الفجيرة العديد من الشائعات المقرضة والتييسعى المروجون لها بأن يشهد الهلال حالة من التفكك وعدم الاستقرار قبل بداية الموسم ، ومعروف ان هدف لتلك الشائعات الكريهة زعزعة استقرار فريق الكرة ويدركون ان فريق الكرة هو عماد كل شي في اي نادي وان عدم استقراره يعني نسف كل شي.
* وجد المقرضون ضالتهم وحللوا الخبر الذي تصدر أحدى الصحف يوم امس الاول واستفادوا منه بطريقة غريبة ومريبة عندما قالت في خبرها ان احد مدربي القمة يتناول الكحول اثناء المران ، وبعدها تفنن مروجو الشائعات ووجدوا ضالتهمواتهموا ثلاثي الفريق (بشة ،نزار وكاريكا) بالتمرد وعدم الرضا وزادوا اكثر من ذلك بكل وقالوا ان الثلاثي رفض المشاركة في المران .
* الصحيفة ومن خلال خبرها الملغوم أطلقت العنان لأصحاب الخيال المريض ليتفننوا في حبكة الشائعة الكريهة واتهام ابرز لاعبي الهلال بالتمرد ، لكن جماهير الهلال التي تعرف اخلاق بشة ونزار وكاريكا اخرجت لسانها بمجرد انتشار الشائعة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي المختلفة واستنكرته قبل ان يستنكره مجلس الهلال نفسه أو اللاعبين المعنيين.
* عموماً نفى اللاعب الخلوق بشة ماحدث واصدر بياناً على صفحته الخاصة في موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (الفيس بوك) أمس الاول . ولكن مثل بشة لايحتاج أن يعرف اخلاقه لجماهير الهلال والرياضة لانه معروف بالأدب والخلق الكريم وحسن المعشر بين زملاءه في الهلال والمنتخب
* مانريد قوله ان الهلال مواجه بتحد كبير في الموسم المقبل خاصة وان هنالك معارضة هدامة لايهمها الكيان وانما تسعى لزعزعته حتى تضحك على رئيس النادي الذي من أجله عارضت الكيان .
* هنالك الغام مزروعة في حقل الهلال والأسف من ابناءه وليس من غيرهم.
وخز اخير
* غلطة مروج الاشاعة القبيحة اختار الثلاثي ولكن لم ينجح في الاختيار.
× الهلال مواجه بحملة شرسة في مقبل الايام حتى يفقد فريق الكرة استقراره وتركيزه قبل انطلاقة الموسم ولكن دروع الهلال جاهزة للتصدي.
* لابد من تمشيط الحقل الهلالي من تلك الألغام المزروعة بداخله وبعدها يبدأ في التجهيز للموسم.
* الألغام مننا وفينا .. والهلال عادة مايحارب بأهله.
* اعجبني اعتذار رئيس الهلال لصحيفة قوون بعد الحادثة الاخيرة بمعسكر الفريق بالفجيرة وهو المطلوب ان يكون الرئيس المبادر بالصفح والتسامح ليضمن المزيد من الاستقرار والالتفاف.
* رئيس الهلال سمح للزميلة قوون بمواصلة تغطيتها للمعسكروهو الامر المطلوب حتى لايفقد الهلال واحداً اركانه الاعلامية.
* وافقت القمة على أداء مباراة درع الاستقلال وهو الامر المطلوب حتى تكون الفائدة الفنية أكبر.
* ونتمنى أن ترتقي المباراة القادمة لمستوى الاحتفالوالاتكون خصماً على الفريقين بسبب التوتر والتعصب.
* اخيراً.. ما أحلى ان نكون اول ضحية للازرق (سمينة).








*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:46

الارهاق يهدد المريخ



* تعادل المريخ مع وادي دجلة الذي يحتل المركز الثالث في الدوري الممتاز المصري بعد انبي والزمالك كان متوقعاً.. بل حتى الخسارة لم تكن مستبعدة أمام فرق المقدمة في الدوري المصري مثلما خسر أهلي شندي أمام بتروجيت..
* كان الأفضل للمريخ إلغاء رحلة قطر نهائياً والاستعاضة عنها بأداء المزيد من التجارب مع فرق المقدمة في مصر مثل انبي والزمالك وبتروجيت بجانب وادي دجلة.. وكذلك الأهلي والإسماعيلي والاتحاد السكندري الذي اكتسح الأهلي بطل الكونفدرالية برباعية مؤخراً..
* كنا نريد مواجهة مع الاتحاد السكندري الذي يقوده محترفون أفارقة مثل المهاجم الإثيوبي الأبنوسي الضخم أوميد أوكيري الذي كان مرشحاً للانضمام للمريخ.. إضافة إلى نجم المنتخب الزامبي فيليكس كاتونغو الذي تخصص في هز شباك منتخبنا الوطني..
* المريخ بدأ إعداده بمواجهة فرق المؤخرة في دوري القسم الثاني بمصر (الإعلاميين وسكر الحوامدية) وكنا نريده أن يبدأ تجاربه مع فرق المقدمة في دوري الثانية مثل المنصورة ومريخ بورسعيد والمنيا..
* تجربة كمبالا سيتي مهمة لأنها تدخل المريخ في أجواء التنافس مع فرق شرق أفريقيا قبل مواجهة عزام بطل تنزانيا.. وكان الأفضل أن يواجه المريخ بطل أوغندا في كمبالا.. ولكن لا بأس من مواجهته في بورتسودان عبر مباراة تنافسية على كأس مهرجان السياحة والتسوق.
* لقاء القمة على كأس الاستقلال والذي تحدد له يوم 25 يناير، لا ندري رأي الأجهزة الفنية بالفريقين حوله، لكنه سيؤثر على موعد مباراتي القمة في الجولة الأولى للدوري الممتاز التي تنطلق بعد 48 ساعة فقط من الموعد المحدد للقاء القمة.
* نخشى على فريق المريخ من الإرهاق فبعد أن يؤدي الفريق مباريات مع الفرق الأوروبية بالدوحة يومي 15 و17 يناير.. يعود الفريق من قطر عبر رحلة طيران طويلة إلى الخرطوم، ويغادر بعدها بالطائرة إلى بورتسودان للقاء كمبالا.. والسفريتان خلال 72 ساعة فقط.. ثم رحلة عودة من بورتسودان إلى الخرطوم لمواجهة الهلال على كأس الاستقلال، وبعده بساعات يخوض الفريق مباراته الإفتتاحية في الدوري ونأمل ألا تكون في الفاشر أو كادوقلي أو كسلا أو في الولايات حتى لا تسبقها رحلة أخرى بالطائرة أو البص..
* ويتوقع أن تأتي برمجة أسابيع الدوري مضغوطة ليخوض المريخ حوالي ثلاث مباريات في الدوري قبل سفره إلى تنزانيا لمواجهة عزام!!
* على دائرة الكرة المريخية شرح هذا البرنامج المتوقع للمريخ والحاشد بالسفريات الخارجية والداخلية وبشكل يمكن أن يعطل التدريبات بين المباريات.. ويجب الاستماع لرأي المدير الفني فربما يعترض على هذا البرنامج..
* لا نريد من الجهاز الفني إذا أخفق المريخ أمام بطل تنزانيا (لا قدر الله) أن يبرر الإخفاق بالإرهاق الذي تعرض له اللاعبون من جراء السفر المتواصل وعدم وجود مساحة زمنية كافية بين المباريات لإجراء التدريبات! بسبب البرنامج الموضوع (إدارياً وسياسياً) وليس عبر الجهاز الفني..
* المريخ يوافق على لقاء كمبالا سيتي في بورتسودان يوم 20 يناير.. المريخ يوافق على لقاء الهلال يوم 25 يناير.. المريخ جاهز لانطلاقة الدوري يوم 27 يناير.. المريخ يوافق.. المريخ يوافق..!! هل هذه الموافقات جاءت بعد استشارة المدير الفني غارزيتو.. أم هي موافقات إدارية وسياسية تأتي لعرقلة كل برامج الجهاز الفني؟!
* مع هذا البرنامج (الإداري السياسي) المرهق ستصبح رحلة الدوحة مهدداً على الجانب الفني والبدني وكان الأفضل إلغاؤها.. لكننا نعلم إن ذلك مستحيل بعد أن وضع شالكة الألماني مباراة المريخ ضمن برنامجه وأورد ذلك في موقعه الخاص.. وكان الله في عون غارزيتو وفي عون لاعبي المريخ.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*زمن إضافي
* قدمت لجنة التعبئة المريخية مقترحاً عقلانياً لدعم النادي بواسطة قاعدته العريضة.. عبر رسالة من كل الشبكات على رقم موحد مع توضيح القيمة التي يريد المتبرع استقطاعها من رصيده شهرياً 5 أو 10 أو 20 أو 50 جنيهاً وهكذا حسب القدرة المالية..
* يجب تنفيذ هذا المقترح على الفور.. وهو محك حقيقي لأنصار المريخ لتأكيد وفائهم لناديه ورغبتهم في دعمه..
* ومن يدري إذا حقق هذا المشروع نجاحاً كبيراً ربما يساعد ذلك في إقناع رئيس النادي ومجلسه على الاستمرارية..
* الشكر للجنة التعبئة على مقترح الدعم.. والكرة ستكون في ملعب الجماهير والقواعد المريخية..
* يمكن لكل مريخي أن يحث أفراد أسرته (من غير الهلالاب) على المشاركة في الدعم عبر استقطاع مبلغ شهري زهيد من رصيد الهاتف.. أو حسب القدرة المالية..
* دعواتنا بالشفاء لخبير تدريب الحراس هشام السليني، الذي أصيب بالجلكوما (المياه السوداء) مما جعله مهدداً للإصابة بالعمى.. ويستلزم الخضوع لعملية في العيون على جناح السرعة.. وكان يفترض أن يجري العملية في القاهرة، ولكن لأهمية سرعة إجراء العملية اضطر للخضوع لها في إحدى المستوصفات بالخرطوم يوم السبت القادم..
* السليني الذي ابتلاه الله بتعدد الأمراض كان قد اعتزل ممارسة التدريب بسبب مرض الركب (نفس مرض الرئيس البشير)، ولكنه ظل مهموماً بالمريخ وحراسة مرمى الفريق.. وهو أكثر شخص ناصرني في ترشيح الحارس الأوغندي الشاب جمال سالم للإنضمام للمريخ.. كما طالب بضم الحارس المعز محجوب لتأمين حراسة المرمى في المريخ.. بوجود ثلاثة حراس، جمال سالم والمعز وزغبير.
* وقال إن المعز يحتاج فقط لتمارين الرشاقة وتخفيف الوزن واتباع نظام غذائي خاص وبعدها يمكن أن يصبح الحارس الأول في المريخ والسودان لأكثر من خمس سنوات قادمة..
* السليني أيضاً كان له دور في استعانة المريخ بمدرب الحراس هيثم الطيب خلال النصف الثاني من الموسم الفائت.. وهيثم حائز على رخصة التدريب B من الكاف..
* السليني يرى إن السودان يملك مدربي حراس مؤهلين، والكثيرون منهم احترفوا التدريب في دول العربية مثل سبت في جدة وسمير محمد علي في مصر والطيب سند وشخصه وحامد بريمة وكثيرون في دول الخليج.. ويرى إن مدربي الحراس في السودان أفضل من الأجانب لأنهم يتفوقون على المدربين الأجانب في إجادتهم للإعداد المعنوي والنفسي للحراس السودانيين نسبة لفهمهم للتركيبة النفسية للحارس السوداني والأجواء المحيطة.
* نكرر الدعوات للكوتش السليني بالشفاء.. ونأمل أن يلتف قدامى لاعبي المريخ حول بعضهم أكثر وأكثر..
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى اللحم الحى
الثلاثاء, 30 ديسمبر 2014 13:48



* ونكتب اليوم بعيداً عن العكننة، ومد ألسنة السخرية في وجه الأحباء بنادي الهلال (مع أنهم يستحقون أن نُسِّير لهم جيشاً جراراً من السخرية أوله بصحيفة "الأسياد" وآخره عندنا كلما قفزت من القلم كلمة خرجت من صلبها جملة جديدة، علهم يعرفون قدر "الزعيم" ويكتبون جملة مفيدة) ..! 
* وما كتبت عن المريخ يوماً في غير مواضع الفخر (بعيداً عن رد العدوان الهلالي) إلا وأشفقت على محبي هذا النادي العظيم من الضغط على أعصابهم، فالحديث يأتي واضحاً مُراً والغصة تعتصر الحلوق والأسى ينزل جبالاً ليعتصر الضلوع، وكثير من المصائب الكبيرة لا يداويها حلب المآقي وتساقط الدموع ..!
* قناعتي الراسخة - أختلف معي الناس فيها أو أتفقوا - أن أعلام الهلال بدأ في السنوات الأخيرة تسويق خطاب إعلامي يعتقد فيه أن كسب ود القارئ المنتمي لناديه لا يحدث إلا بإستفزاز الند المريخ، والسخرية من نجومه، وإفتعال المشاكل بداخله، وتأجيج نيران صراعه - إن وجدت - حتى تزيد الشقة بين المختلفين وتزاد الجفوة وتتسع الفجوة، فتحتدم المعارك بين ابناء البيت الأحمر فيضحي للوميض ضرام، لقناعتهم بأن (الحرب أولها كلام) . 
* لم يكن لدي مالاً أساهم به في مسيرة المريخ، وكثير مما أملكه للزعيم من الطفولة مشاعراً صادقة ما بخلت بها يوماً، وإسهام محدود لا يتجاوز (قيمة تذاكر المباريات) والهتاف الدواي من على المدرجات .. !
* عملي بالصحافة قبل سنوات ليست بالقصيرة لم يشعرني بأن واجبي كمشجع انتهى وينبغي الا تتعدى صلتي بالفريق (المشاهدة عن البعد) وظللت أحتفظ بمقعدي داخل الإستاد بينما أخترت الكتابة في الفن كمهنة، وكنت ميالاً بحكم الذائقة والقدرة علي قراءة الأعمال الفنية المختلفة الأتجاه لهذا الضرب من ضروب العمل الصحافي، وأحمد الله كثيراً فقد أكرمني فيه بتوفيق لامس سقف الطموحات وأرتفع فوق مستوى التوقعات .
* عندما بلغ إستفزاز إعلام الهلال للأمة المريخية حداً لا يمكن السكوت عليه كنت حينها أنتظر (بغُبن مشجع مكلوم وبلا ترتيب مسبق) اللحظة المناسبة للإنقضاض على الأهلة الذين تفننوا في السخرية من الزعيم (إن كانوا إعلاماً او اداريين او اقطاباً او ناشطين بالمنتديات الألكترونية او روابط منظمة ومشجعين) ..!
* ولأن رب العزة يمهل ولا يهمل جاءت خماسية مازيمبي وجئنا معها للكتابة بأسلوب السخرية الذي أختاروه نهجاً وأصبح لهم ديدناً، وعندما كتبنا به (مُطعماً بالحقائق الحارقة) لم يحتملونا وبدأت الدعوة الرسمية لمقاطعتنا من مجلس إدارة الهلال وأبتدرها رئيس النادي السيد صلاح إدريس آنذاك بنفسه ولم يجد أدنى حرج في التأكيد عليها في حوار مع الأستاذ كمال حامد عبر شاشة التلفزيون القومي، ونشطت ردود الإعلام الأزرق حتى بتنا من ثوابت مقالاتهم، في الوقت الذي تم فيه تعبئة وإعداد مسيرات الغضب الجماهيرية الهلالية لتزورنا ساخطة بمكاتب صحيفة (فنون) التي كنت أشرف برئاسة تحريرها، ولافتات الهجوم علينا وقتها لم تزدنا إلا تعلقنا بحب الزعيم ..(وكم أنت يا مريخ عظيم) ..!
* غضب الأهلة، وخروجهم عن النص، وفقدانهم لأعصابهم، وعدم احتمالهم لبضع مقالات لاذعة كتبها صحافي مهتم بالفن تسخر من فضيحة دفنهم داخل مقبرتهم علي يد (موبوتو ورفاقه) كان دليل على أن الرسالة قد وصلت، وكل ما كنت أود إيصاله لإعلام الهلال وجمهوره آنذاك أن المريخ غني بابنائه وكثر منهم يعملون في الصحافة السياسية او الإجتماعية او الفنية او الإقتصادية(قادرين على الرد والردع)، فالقدرة على الكتابة بأسلوب ساخر متوفرة في البيت الأحمر ويمتلكها من هم ليسوا بصحافيين دعك ممن أحترفوا التحبير .. كانت الرسالة تقول هاهو الزعيم يرميكم بأحد أبنائه في (جس نبض كتابي) ومهمة إستكشافية قبل أن يدفع بالآخرين فلم تحتملوا حروفه الحارقة مما دفع أهل القبيلة الحمراء لتأجيل إنطلاقة حروف أسماء أخرى تجلس على رصيف الإنتظار رأفة بجهاز مناعة الهلال ..!
* كثيرون نصحوني وقتها بالا أكتب في الرياضة وأن أتوقف عن إعلان انحيازي السافر للمريخ (حتى لا أخسر عدد كبير من القراء الهلالاب الذين يتابعون ما أكتبه في الفن ويحرصون علي قراءة مقالاتي)، وأعتذرت لهم لأن تقديراتي كانت مختلفة فالقارئ المرتبط بك عن قناعة ويتابع ما تكتبه لن يهزه إعلان ميولك السافر اللهم إلا إذا كانت هذا العلاقة ضعيفة وهشة البنيان .


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

** لاحظت حجم الصدمة التي سيطرت على من أعرفهم من أعضاء بمجلس إدارة الهلال، وكثير من الزملاء الأصدقاء من الإعلام الأزرق، وبعض الأقطاب والروابط الهلالية خاصة وأنهم كانوا يحرصون على دعوتي بإستمرار في فعالياتهم الفنية، وقاموا مشكورين بتكريمي داخل النادي في إحدى لياليه الثقافية ..!
* خضت التجربة وكلي إيمان بأن من (يبيع) كل شئ ويتجاوز ردود الفعل، و(يشتري) لافتات الدفاع عن المريخ، هو (الرابح) ..!
* كان نهجي دائماً في الكتابة الرياضية الدفاع عن المريخ بأسلوب مبني على كشف قصور المعسكر الأزرق، وتعرية واقعه ورد الهجمات الجائرة على جمهور صفوة لا يهتم كثيراً بفارغ الأقوال وخطرفات إعلام الهلال ..!
* كانت قناعتي دائماً أن العدوان الخارجي يحتاج لأقلام لا تهادن في الزود عن حياض الزعيم، لذا نادراً جداً ما تجدني أكتب عن شأن مريخي إداري إن كان معارضاً أو موالياً، والآن أختلفت التقديرات عندي فلا بد من وقفة عند بعض الشؤون الإدارية ولو لخمسة مقالات بعدها نعود لأهل (الفضائح المازمبية) ..!
* ما يحدث من أبناء المريخ لضرب إستقرار النادي بسبب مشاكل وأجندة خاصة مع رئيس النادي، تحت مسميات معارضة مختلفة أمر غير مقبول البتة ، فالخطر على المريخ الآن ليس في العدوان الخارجي بل في ما يأتينا من أبناء المريخ أنفسهم .
* ثمة تساؤلات تدور بالأذهان ساحاول الإجابة عليها بإستفاضة من خلال رؤيتي الخاصة عبر حزمة مقالات في الأيام القادمة.
* أسئلة كاملة الجرأة والوضوح تبدأ بإستفهام مفاده : ألم يقدم رئيس نادي المريخ لفريقه ما يشفع له وإن صاحبت مشواره بعض الهنات ؟ .. والإجابة : نعم، جمال الوالي قدم ما لم يسبقه عليه أحد تلك حقيقة لا ينكرها إلا جاحد أو صاحب غرض، ولم يبخل على النادي بالكثير قبل القليل وكان ولا زال (الداعم الأول وجمل الشيل) ..!
* بوضوح أكثر : هل للوالي أخطاء صاحبت تجربته الإدارية ؟؟ .. سؤال مباشر إجابته بالطبع له أخطاء، ومهمة تنويره بها ضرورية إن كان من الإعلام او الأقطاب او المعارضة الحقيقية التي قلبها على المصلحة المريخية .
* هل التحالف هو الجسم المعارض الذي يمكن أن يلعب (دور المعارضة المريخية).؟ .. الإجابة : عندما تكون الأهداف مريخية خالصة بإمكانه فعل ذلك، ولكن التجمع الذي يحرص علي دعوة الزميل الحبيب خالد عز الدين (الصحافي الهلالي المعروف) لجلساته وحضور مداولاته وكأنه (مستشار التجمع المريخي الإعلامي) لا يمكن أن يفعل ذلك لأن الفرق كبير بين (تجمع أناس لهم رأي في جمال الوالي حتى ولو إختلفت إنتماءاتهم مابين مريخي وهلالي) ومن يهدف للمصلحة المريخية التي حتماً لا تتحقق بالأقلام والصحف الهلالية ..!
* لا غضاضة من توجيه النقد لمجلس الإدارة من قبل الأقطاب والكيانات المعارضة، ولكن من ينشر تصريحاته في صحيفة هلالية يسخر خطها الأول من المريخ يغلق بفعلته تلك الأبواب في وجهه، فالجمهور المريخي يمكن أن يتفق معاك في النقد، ولكنه لن يقبل من يرتمي في أحضان الهلال بحجة أنه يعارض مجلس المريخ، ومنذ غداً نبدأ الحديث ..!
نقش أخير
لا تجعلوا من المريخ كبري تقرب للرجال
احترموا الكيان فالإصلاح لا يحدث في صحف الهلال
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً جزيلاً يا حبيب
*

----------


## سوباوى

*لا فض فؤك يا كابو
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*ألف شكر يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا لك اخى على المجهود والاضافة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الرائع مريخابي واعتز
*

----------

